# Milling atachment for lathe?



## Vince_O (Aug 9, 2014)

Guys I was wondering what your thoughts are on this subject. I would like to get a milling machine, some day, but for now doing some small stuff I thought one for the lathe might fit the bill. 

Theres a couple on Epay for my SB9A, but they are high, a few more bucks and I can buy a small bench top milling machine, and I dont have the room or that amount to work with right now. 

There is some Palmgren 250 on epay, reasonable. Would the 250 be too big for the 9a? 

TIA Vince


----------



## Mark_f (Aug 9, 2014)

I made a milling plate for my South Bend 9 inch lathe. It is easy to install and you can bolt a vise to it or clamp the part right on the table. It is super cheap to make too. just a 3/4 inch plate and a short piece of round. I made it on my lathe and drill press. It works well for small jobs. I made mine from a piece of ground plate but it doesn't have to be ground, just flat.










If you want the print i will email it to you. ( actually it is in the picture:whistle


Mark


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 9, 2014)

Vince_O said:


> Guys I was wondering what your thoughts are on this subject. I would like to get a milling machine, some day, but for now doing some small stuff I thought one for the lathe might fit the bill.
> 
> Theres a couple on Epay for my SB9A, but they are high, a few more bucks and I can buy a small bench top milling machine, and I dont have the room or that amount to work with right now.
> 
> ...



I don't think so.  I have an SB 9C that I fitted a Palmgren 400 to.  Please see:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=14637&page=63&p=215318#post215318

Though I do kinda like Mark's idea too.

Charles


----------



## Smudgemo (Aug 10, 2014)

I've seen some really cool work done with a milling attachment on a lathe, but I have one for mine and other than a few operations that worked better than on my vertical mill, I don't care for it all that much.  It depends on what you want to make, but I'd say if you can swing a mill for money and space, you'll like separate machines better.  There are lots of examples of shop-made attachments that are very nice tools.  

This looks like a cool project in that direction: http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/MLA-5.html

-Ryan


----------



## Vince_O (Aug 10, 2014)

Mark

That looks easy enough, but how dose it work for vert work? 

Can you post a pic with the vise on it please. 

Also what is the anchor made out of? It looks like alum?


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 10, 2014)

I made a spacer that I could mount the 250V on top of the top slide. Only good for small light milling as the stack is a bit flexible. A better solution is to mount onto the longer slide that was a kit for mounting a 4 way tool post and the reverse parting tool post. I had one when I had the Atlas, it worked much better due to the increased surface area that holds onto the carriage. One of the other members just made a new one for his Atlas. It is a good project as it makes it a better lathe with less chatter and less tool flex.
Pierre


----------



## Mark_f (Aug 10, 2014)

Vince_O said:


> Mark
> 
> That looks easy enough, but how dose it work for vert work?
> 
> ...



No, it is steel. ( I just polish everything.). If I clamp something to the table, I try to set it up to do the milling horizontally. I set the height of a part by using spacer blocks or shim under it to get the height. I usually bolt my vise flat on the table, but can bolt it to a small angle plate and bolt that to the table. Yes , you are limited to one axis for milling. I had started to make a slide that would bolt on and give vertical as well as horizontal milling, but since I bought a mill , I don't need to finish it right now. With a little ingenuity, you can mill almost anything that will fit on the table. The one odd hole in the table is to lock it from turning. The anchor is solid, it can't. Come off.

Mark


----------



## labparamour (Aug 10, 2014)

Mark, I like the mount you made. I've been looking for a way to do some light milling with my 9" Logan.
i had wondered about an angle plate mounted on the cross slide then a compound mounted vertically to the angle plate...the work held in the compound?
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Slotted-Angle-Plate-6-W-x-5-H-x-4-1-2-D/G9576
i would like to see what others have done.


----------



## stevet (Aug 11, 2014)

My thoughts on a milling attachment.  
I think they have a place.  Some people can't afford a milling machine or just don't have the space.  They are limited but better than nothing.  I bought one years ago and it worked fine for a few small projects.  If you're going to get one, get the Southbend.  They hold their value.  You can buy one today, use it till you get a mill then sell it for what you paid or more.  When you buy a mill, get a Clausing,or equivalent.  Don't buy something cheap.  I've had a Clausing for years along with 2 Bridgeports and still use the Clausing.  I still have my Southbend milling attachment and might be interested in selling it.  Email me if you want some info.
tougi@aol.com

Steve t


----------



## george wilson (Aug 12, 2014)

Milling attachments CAN do good work if you baby them along. I had one for my first lathe for some time before I found a small milling machine.

They ARE good for CERTAIN things,even if you have a mill. My friend uses one for milling out the area that the ejector fits in on the end of rifle barrels. To do this on his Bridgeport,he'd have to tilt the head 90º,and re tram it when done. The lathe attachment is quicker.


----------



## Vince_O (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Everyone for the input on this. I think Ill save my pennies and get a milling machine. Im in no hurry for one, so Ill keep my eyes open and hold out. Thats how I got my SB and it payed off.


----------



## epanzella (Aug 14, 2014)

labparamour said:


> Mark, I like the mount you made. I've been looking for a way to do some light milling with my 9" Logan.
> i had wondered about an angle plate mounted on the cross slide then a compound mounted vertically to the angle plate...the work held in the compound?
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/Slotted-Angle-Plate-6-W-x-5-H-x-4-1-2-D/G9576
> i would like to see what others have done.


What you suggested is exactly what I did. I tapped my xslide for an angle plate then mounted my compound to that for my vertical axis. I attached a 3/4" steel plate to my compound that was tapped with a pattern of 3/8x16 holes for clamping big or odd shaped items. I also used those holes to mount a 4 inch milling vise. In the third pic I'm milling the slots in some new fingers I made for my steady rest to hold larger stock. If you look close you'll see a curb under the vise. I milled a 3/8 slot in the 3/4 inch plate that's true to the spindle and bed so all I have to do a drop a part or the milling vise onto the curb and it's true within .001 without indicating it every time. The curb is 3/8 keystock that's inserted into the slot.  The lathe is a Grizzly G4003G.


----------

